# What kind of prepper are you??



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Are you going to gather up and store everything from the present "world" and try to keep it all working should SHTF ???
Are you going to develop a self sufficient lifestyle that works with nature and it's cycles ??
I have seen so many posts and ideas where everything is being done to just keep fighting nature after SHTF 
With what has been learned over the last 2 centuries life in co-operation with nature can be a lot easier
If you haven't lived with a septic system for at least 10 years,there might be a few surprizes in a post SHTF world for you.
Well water can become contaminated, especially the shallow wells
If you don't already heat with wood it has afew surprizes for you
Cars and trucks after SHTF , if you didn't or can't build it from a pile of parts things will be tough
How many ways can you start a fire??
Bicycles if you don't use one a lot now and aren't familiar with maintainance and repair....
If you think you will survive by hunting wild game ,are you getting enough wild meat now with harvest controls??
What kind of prepper are you??
:scratch


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Well we live in about 800sq ft now. We are building a green house and I would like to take up bow hunting. Other than that it has been almost a year since we purchased meat from the grocery store.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

The hardest part about living with mom-nature from the get-go is the size of the population for the initial period (let's say a year or 2). Too many people vying for the limited resources available in a given area.


----------



## Ron22 (Oct 30, 2009)

The goal is to be more self-sufficient. I'm still active duty now, but I'm retiring the end of next year. 

My plans for retirement include a large enough piece of property to have a garden, couple of horses, space to raise a calf for meat, maybe a pig or two. I've looked at plans for building a smokehouse so I can process my own meat. A root cellar for storing the harvest. Basically cut most of the ties with the grocery store. Some things will still be difficult to produce so I don't expect to completely cut those ties. Anything I think I really need that I can't produce myself, I'll plan on stocking up on are figuring out substitutes for.

I'll be taking up hunting and fishing again once I'm back in the states. I've missed it in the years I've been overseas. I've been looking into bow hunting also. My cousin is an avid bowhunter.

I think it would be very difficult in a worst case scenario to maintain "modern" life. In a worst case I agree... it's going to be very difficult for the first couple of years.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hmm.:scratch

The kind who owns weapons,maintains a few useful skills and stores a minimum supply of food,ammo,and some medical stuff.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I was born into a self sufficient lifestyle that works with nature and it's cycles ... 

It works for me... hunting, fishing with a large garden then you toss in the critters.

And life goes on ...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We're the kind of preppers who are trying to be set up to not need to buy anything. 

If you have animals for food...you have to have food for them. If I can't raise enough grain/veggies/hay/etc to feed those animals, then they're not part of my preps.

If I have a bicycle for transportation, once all my spare parts are gone, I'll be walking. That's fine with me.

We don't store large amounts of fuel. For one thing, if no one else has fuel, I'm sure not going to be dumb enough to go out and drive around and become a target. For another thing...where would I go? Nothing would be open!

If you rely on anything you can't produce, then you're not going to do well if the SHTF. Besides, so many people complain about life being boring or unsatisfactory now, and I wonder why they're working so hard to store things so they can keep living they way they are now? Most of you, however, seem to realize it will be different, and are ready to embrace the work.

Notice my new signature line? I borrowed it from something naekid said on one of his posts, worded something like that.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I figure preparedness never stops. Even if I had millions of dollars, land and time, I'd still find gaps in preparedness, ****** in the armor.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> I figure preparedness never stops. Even if I had millions of dollars, land and time, I'd still find gaps in preparedness, ****** in the armor.


Ah...but the trick is to be able to prepare to survive anything...WITHOUT the money! Our income is waaaayyyy below poverty, but we're growing and doing so much stuff ourselves that I feel quite wealthy, actually!

But you're right, preparedness never stops. There should be a balance, though, between prepping and actually living our lives. Sometimes I feel guilty if we spend money on adventures, but I know it can't all be about buying preps/supplies.


----------



## optimist45 (Mar 28, 2010)

As a medium sized city deweller I am trying to do what I can to learn to be as self-sufficent as possible. But long ways to go. Compost was my first start, ripped out all landscape and planted vegetables and herbs. Many plants in buckets as well. Dabbling in solar - off grid. I now know how to can and make bread. Can grind wheat by hand (hard work). But I can't grow wheat - no room. I can cook from scratch and we limit eating out. 

Had some old past skills that could be used again: sewing, husband used to hunt, made butter, have driven a tractor, can ride a bike quite well. 

In December camping in bugout location and plan to start preparing for future exit plan. Natural foothill land with water but nothing else. Want to plant a few trees that hopefully won't be eaten, need a quote to drill a well, want to put a storage container there with tools. Have plans for a compost toliet but will build on next trip.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

So much urbanization where I live. I wish for a farm but cannot afford it. My goal is to build some store of supplies to help the family survive for a few days in case of a problem . 

SHTF ?? Still not really sure the world will collapse. 
I think Y2k serves as a lesson that someone is not going to let EVERYTHING down the tubes. Many will survive, and I try to be among those . 

Even if I am wrong, my powers and options are rather limited and I just do what I can do. 
:dunno:


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

I prep for 60 days of forting up for 10 people or less
then 400 LBS of seed and tools to start over so far into the woods no one will ever find me again

No solar
No transportation
Nothing you wouldn't find in an Amish settlement
A total evacuation of any road surface within 20 miles


You may see me from the air but you will pay to dig me out.

Wile E Coyote


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

How is ACME gonna send your catalogue orders? :woohoo:


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> How is ACME gonna send your catalogue orders? :woohoo:


the little guy on the scooter KNOWS


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> Are you going to gather up and store everything from the present "world" and try to keep it all working should SHTF ???
> Are you going to develop a self sufficient lifestyle that works with nature and it's cycles ??


We do both; store as much as we can to help keep our present world going as long as possible and to transition to what may come. We are also taking steps to keep going if we should be catapulted back to the 19th century.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

I prep pretty good..I went from a 1200sq ft house to a 625..my heat is currently electric which I hope to augment with LP and a small wood stove..I still buy extra foodstuffs and ammo..the only change in my preps over the last two yrs has been my firepower..I sold all my long range guns ak's and variants as I now live in a small town and I see no use for them anymore..I do have 12 ga pumps and s/a pistols ranging from 25 up to 45 caliber and a couple of 22 mag rifles..I went to "defensive firepower"...and if I have to BO I have a old 72 f250 with a 16' camper already loaded and plugged into house and heated so nothing freezes, extra propane tanks, and so much camping gear u wouldnt believe it..I call my camper BOV1..I even have BOB's in my camper..now if I could hook up some deepcycle batts in series and add a small generator to the bed of my truck..the camper could be a pretty good BOV..got to find someone that can do that electrical stuff..Im totally dumb on that


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you post a thread on the energy and electricity section with you Battery goal , we will be able to "talk" you thru that project


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a description w/ pics of how I added a couple batteries to my slide-in camper on my blog. They are charged with a couple solar panels and the alternator, but it won't drain the starting batteries for the truck. I can also "jumpstart" my truck from the camper if needed. If you have any questions about it, ask away and welcome to the group.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sinbad said:


> So much urbanization where I live. I wish for a farm but cannot afford it. My goal is to build some store of supplies to help the family survive for a few days in case of a problem .
> 
> Even if I am wrong, my powers and options are rather limited and I just do what I can do.
> :dunno:


have you looked into vertical gardening?



















with limited water airponics is a better (but related) alternative method to traditional hydroponics


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Our approach is to look at a 6 month window. If we can make it through there then we should be able to utilize self sustaining practices after that. i.e. If SHTF in Novemeber, it would be April-May before I could reasonably expect to start harvesting veggies so we need enough canned and dried and etc.. to make it through. 

In addition I've been adding as many books as I can on stuff that isn't going to be available unless you do it yourself. For example, there isn't a beer or cheese tree that you can just go pick from. If you want it you're going to have to know how or at least have some instructions on how to make it. We've been focusing on the more immediate needs (that 6 month window) but with the books planning for years 2, 3, and the rest of our lifes. When we can adequately provide all the basics then we can open up the library and start relearning the "lost knowledge". 

Nothing is being done with the expectation of electricity or powered transportation post SHTF. The few electronics that are part of the plan will take common batteries with solar powered chargers... and even with this I only expect 2-3 years before the batteries go bad. So, to go along with the books, I'm looking at manual devices. Hand cranked grinders, manual tools, basically anything you don't need power to use it.

If it really is a permanent SHTF scenario (massive plague, war, EMP, asteroids, etc.) then I believe that past the 6 month hurdle, the consumible resources will long be used up and most people simply will have died off which opens up a lot of scavenging resources for those left. For example, if we're the only ones left alive in our area, then the surrounding homes are now raw material for anything I may need, of course stuff in them will be used too. 

Stocking up on building supples and such doesn't seem useful, to me, as I can get that from the empty houses. And during that initial period the last thing I want is those left to see how "good" we're doing. Keep your head down and the lights off... and a few loaded weapons wouldn't hurt either. 

We already do rain collection and composting and gardening. I've got a lot of saved seeds and am always adding to that stock. A modest solar electric system (to run pumps and such) and a solar heating system (hot water and heat) is something I'm exploring. The one thing we don't have that we feel we will need is a good wood stove. 

This all assumes we can either stay or return to our home. Having to permanently bug out adds a whole new set of challenges that we're addressing too.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We aren't as "seroius" about it as a lot of people on here are. I take it seriously, but we don't have the cash to buy a lot of supplies up front and I will not aquire debt to prep. I am quietly studying more about politics and the way the "system" works so that I can make more informed decisions, and we are learning lots of new skills. Example-this year we tried canning for the first time, and thus far everything we've tried has come out just fine-not one bad jar. Also this year, we've started raising chickens. The hens are good egg layers, and the roosters are currently in residence in the chest freezer.

We live on a farm and are learning every year more about gardening. I'm no stranger to work, nor am I afraid of it. I'm somewhat mechanically inclined. We don't have air filters on the house or a geiger counter, but I believe we'll do ok.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Jason said:


> We aren't as "seroius" about it as a lot of people on here are. I take it seriously, but we don't have the cash to buy a lot of supplies up front and I will not aquire debt to prep. I am quietly studying more about politics and the way the "system" works so that I can make more informed decisions, and we are learning lots of new skills. Example-this year we tried canning for the first time, and thus far everything we've tried has come out just fine-not one bad jar. Also this year, we've started raising chickens. The hens are good egg layers, and the roosters are currently in residence in the chest freezer.
> 
> We live on a farm and are learning every year more about gardening. I'm no stranger to work, nor am I afraid of it. I'm somewhat mechanically inclined. We don't have air filters on the house or a geiger counter, but I believe we'll do ok.


HI. I just got 2 dozen eggs from a girl who has hens..I read that you can keep eggs for 9 months if you put them in sand, oats, salt, layered in a 5 gallon bucket and be sure to not let them touch each other.

Ever heard this?


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a moderate though thorough prepper.

I pick up one or two extra food items everytime that I have to go to the grocery store. I rotate my stores.

I pick up one or two small survival handy items everytime I go to a dept store, hardware store, etc.

I have most of the more costlier survival items/equipment already in stock and practice my skills everytime that I can steal away and go camping.

I chart an E&E route home from wherever we stop. I have an E&E plan for getting home from wherever I am.

I check news and rumors almost everyday. I try to maintain a balance between the possible/probable vs. the impossible/improbable.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Jayjay, no I have not...that will be worth some research...


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

JayJay said:


> HI. I just got 2 dozen eggs from a girl who has hens..I read that you can keep eggs for 9 months if you put them in sand, oats, salt, layered in a 5 gallon bucket and be sure to not let them touch each other.
> 
> Ever heard this?


Mother Earth News magazine did some research on storing eggs, several years ago. They tried a variety of methods, and tried each method with unwashed fresh eggs as well as washed fresh eggs. The best method was storing unwashed fresh eggs in the refrigerator - the eggs were still good when the ended the experiment, at about 9 months, if I recall correctly. The best non-refrigerated method (now I am stretching my memory) I think was in isinglass in a cool dark basement. I forget how long they kept.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> We do both; store as much as we can to help keep our present world going as long as possible and to transition to what may come. We are also taking steps to keep going if we should be catapulted back to the 19th century.


I am definately working in Uncle Joes direction.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

SaskBound said:


> Mother Earth News magazine did some research on storing eggs, several years ago. They tried a variety of methods, and tried each method with unwashed fresh eggs as well as washed fresh eggs.


I found it article on their site.

How To Store Fresh Eggs

Also saw another article about pickling eggs to make them last longer.

How To Pickle Quail Eggs And Other Notes From Interior Alaska


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> I found it article on their site.
> 
> How To Store Fresh Eggs
> 
> ...


The eggs (both fertile and unfertile) buried in both the wet sand and sawdust looked bad, smelled bad, had lost their taste, and had runny textures just one month after being "preserved". Even the control groups-eggs which were just allowed to lay out at room temperature with nothing done to them-were better than that. Conclusion after only four weeks: Trying to store eggs in either wet sand or dry sawdust is counterproductive. Forget it. Anything else-even nothing at allworks better.

Surprisingly enough, the control eggs-although slightly mushy and musty-were still edible a full eight weeks after our tests began. Except for one El Stinko waterglassed egg (which must have had an unnoticed crack in its shell at the beginning of the experiment), however, the other seven batches still in the running were all much better. Which meant that the "preservation" methods they represented really were preserving the hen fruit to one extent or another.

Believe it or not, our controls (both fertile and unfertile) were hanging in there yet after another full four weeks had passed. If we'd had our druthers, understand, we'd have eaten something else ... but, under survival conditions, we could have lived on the completely unprotected 90-day-old eggs if we'd have had to. Some of the other groups, on the other hand, were becoming a little disappointing. Most of them (even the refrigerated ones) had more or less runny whites, one of the refrigerated store-boughts smelled bad, all the vaseline-coated eggs were marginal, one of the fertilized eggs packed in dry sand had a bad sulphur taste, and a store-bought kept in waterglass was very definitely bad.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll just forget that information as it seems refrigeration is the best other than having our own chickens or powdered will work...thanks


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I eat lots of eggs, plus my wife and son are good for a couple a week, and right now our hens' output (5-6 eggs per day) is such that we can consume what they make. If we do start getting a bunch in the fridge, we give them to other family members. In short, we don't have to worry about long term storage at this point. Eggs are long gone before they go bad.


----------

